# Happy Birthday StaceyRoop



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Stacey... wish for you the best


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!*

*Hope you are having a WONDERFUL DAY and one you won't forget!!!* :wink: :cake:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Happy birthday, Stacey! Thank you for starting us off of this grand adventure with our beautiful little Busy Bee  Wish you the best birthday yet! :stars:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Have a wonderful borthday, Stacey!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY!!!!!!*

Hope you have an awesome one!! :cake: :stars: :birthday: arty: :bday: :balloons: :dance: :gift:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Stacey...enjoy yourself! :grouphug: :cake: :birthday:


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

:birthday: :birthday: :birthday: arty: :cake: :cake: :gift: :gift: :stars: arty: :balloons: :bday: Hope you have a wonderful day ! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday: :birthday:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:balloons: :bday: :birthday: Hope you have an awesome BDay Stacey!!  :hug:  :leap: :clap: :cake: :gift: :dance:


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy B-Day
Make it a special Stacey Day .....


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday! :balloons:


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy happy birthday! :birthday:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

:cowboy: Many Happy Birthday wishes. :fireworks:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday 

arty: :cake:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:birthday: :balloons: :bday: :cake:


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STACEY,,,,, :birthday: :gift: and remember to eat lots of this,, :cake:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Happy birthday Stacey!!!!!!!


----------

